# Pot de départ !



## macinside (23 Mai 2009)

Non ce n'est pas le miens, un vert nous quitte (  )

Donc c'est 



Pot départ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Nobody (24 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qui est-ce ?







macinside a dit:


> c'est
> 
> 
> 
> Pot départ :love:


----------



## Nobody (24 Mai 2009)

La réponse est dans "Postez vos plus belles photos".


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> La réponse est dans "Postez vos plus belles photos".



J'allais justement dire la même chose.


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Après bide et musique, mackie lance bide et topic.

Le concept : un topic, un bide.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

C'était donc ça. J'avais pas compris... :rateau:


----------



## Redoch (25 Mai 2009)

Alem puis maintenant Foguenne, mais que va devenir "vos plus belles photos"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Disons qu'avec Mackie, c'est systématique.
C'est une marque de fabrique depuis bientôt 9 ans :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

N'empêche, le titre est trompeur. J'étais venu avec empressement, moi


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le miens, un vert nous quitte (  )
> 
> Donc c'est
> 
> ...


Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas Mackie qui s'en va ?!... 



Bassman a dit:


> Après bide et musique, mackie lance bide et topic.
> 
> Le concept : un topic, un bide.


Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas Mackie qui s'en va ?!... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était donc ça. J'avais pas compris... :rateau:


Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas Mackie qui s'en va ?!... 



Redoch a dit:


> Alem puis maintenant Foguenne, mais que va devenir "vos plus belles photos"...


Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas Mackie qui s'en va ?!... 



BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, le titre est trompeur. J'étais venu avec empressement, moi


Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas Mackie qui s'en va ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Poil au d'sous d'bras !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Poil au d'sous d'bras !



Ah ?!...
Ce n'est pas tirhum qui s'en va ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

T'es encore là, toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Ben, "pot de départ" ça sent les chips, le kir tiède et les petits bouts de pizzas tout secs, ça me tente bien !


----------



## dool (25 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben, "pot de départ" *ça sent* les chips, le kir tiède et *les petits bouts* de pizzas *tout secs*, ça me tente bien !



Ah ça....................les retraités qu'est ce que tu veux.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

dool a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu veux.....


Un Flamby.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un Flamby.



Ca va pas mieux tes dents?


----------



## dool (25 Mai 2009)

A côté des panachés.....tu te sors les doigts et tu vas en chercher....attention au seau de Mackie qui est juste devant


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2009)

Inutile d'insister, le bar est réservé aux modos.

Mais vous pouvez regarder de loin, si vous voulez...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Regarder Mackie vomir en disant gnak gnak ? :sleep: Bof&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Regarder Mackie vomir en disant gnak gnak ? :sleep: Bof


 
gnââââââââââââââââk
gnââââââââââââââââk
beuuuuuâââââââââââk

avec des petits morceaux dedans.





C'est wiz.


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Regarder Mackie vomir en disant gnak gnak ? :sleep: Bof&#8230;



Va savoir pourquoi, je ne m'en lasse pas ! 

Voir son ventre se creuser jusqu'à ce qu'il ne soit plus qu'un fil de peau collé à la colonne vertébrale, puis se regonfler dans un claquement sec, puis se creuser à nouveau...
Dans le même temps, admirer les yeux ventousés aux verres correcteurs, à la limite de la chute extra orbitale mais toujours capables de rouler avec une rapidité effrayante.
Et le son. Débutant dans le grave le plus caverneux, pour s'achever dans un _grouiiiiik_ dont l'aiguë est au delà des capacités d'audition humaines.
Les genoux qui claquent comme une paire de tac-tac rescapée des années 70, ses petits bras qui battent l'air tel un crawl aérien, sa bouche qui se tord, s'ouvre et gonfle comme lors d'une chute libre.

Et le final !
Un Niagara de matière colorée, dans laquelle on voit passer les éléments les plus improbables. Avec un synchronisme parfait, une flatulence sans fin, trompette de Jéricho odoriférante, modulée et lancinante comme une &#339;uvre de Philip Glass.

Tu es blasé, Chaton...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Y'a des risques, effectivement&#8230;


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2009)

Et attendant qui va remplacer notre si gentil belge ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

S'il y a des quotas de modos de pays limitrophes et néanmoins francophones, je dirais...

Un vilain corse ?


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2009)

Mais il a aucun gout en matiére photographique ! La preuve, il aime les miennes !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Bah, je disais ça...

Je suis jamais au courant de ces trucs là - tout ce que je sais, c'est que ce ne sera pas moi, alors en attendant, je fais comme d'hab' - je raconte n'importe quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

En gros, t'es un peu comme Mackie, quoi. Sauf qu'on te comprend de temps en temps.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

gnak
gnak gnak
gnak.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> gnak
> gnak gnak
> gnak.



De fait, là, on comprend bien.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> gnak
> gnak gnak
> gnak.



Non merci, pas de sucre.
Mais je veux bien un nuage de lait.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> En gros, t'es un peu comme Mackie, quoi. Sauf qu'on te comprend de temps en temps.



Et il vomit moins


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2009)

Mackie&#8482; s'en va ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

non


----------



## NED (27 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, le titre est trompeur. J'étais venu avec empressement, moi



Tu as besoin d'aller aux toilettes?
D'habitude c'est G4 qui a des empressements.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> S'il y a des quotas de modos de pays limitrophes et néanmoins francophones, je dirais...
> 
> Un vilain corse ?





GroDan a dit:


> Mais il a aucun gout en matiére photographique ! La preuve, il aime les miennes !



Si vous croyez que j'ai que ça à faire que de gérer les déjections d'un tas de putain de bobos de pipeaux d'intellos dépressifs (de merde) bourrés de matos honteusement coûteux qu'ils utilisent comme des brêles et qui de surcroît se prennent pour des artistes, plus une cohorte de pousse mégots envieux qui se tirent la bourre à coup de commentaires poliment fielleux, vous vous fourrez un bon gros pieu non rabotté dans le fion! 

Voilà... Il fallait que ce soit dit, et sans éventuelle ambiguité  aucune...  :love:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ()
> 
> Voilà... Il fallait que ce soit dit, et sans éventuelle ambiguité  aucune...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si vous croyez que j'ai que ça à faire que de gérer les déjections d'un tas de putain de bobos de pipeaux d'intellos dépressifs (de merde) bourrés de matos honteusement coûteux qu'ils utilisent comme des brêles et qui de surcroît se prennent pour des artistes, plus une cohorte de pousse mégots envieux qui se tirent la bourre à coup de commentaires poliment fielleux, vous vous fourrez un bon gros pieu non rabotté dans le fion!
> 
> Voilà... Il fallait que ce soit dit, et sans éventuelle ambiguité  aucune...  :love:



C'est pour un éventuel poste de modo pour un éventuel portfolio littéraire, si l'on peut veut bien accepter ce néoillogisme, qu'il prend date, notre corse. 

PS J'hésite sur la catégorie où je pourrais me ranger, j'hésite. Je suis sûr qu'il a fait trop vite, il a du oublier quelques épithètes sans parler des attributs qui me conviendraient mieux encore mais bon, je comprends, il n'a pas que ça à faire, quand même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si vous croyez que j'ai que ça à faire que de gérer les déjections d'un tas de putain de bobos de pipeaux d'intellos dépressifs (de merde) bourrés de matos honteusement coûteux qu'ils utilisent comme des brêles et qui de surcroît se prennent pour des artistes



J'ai cru que tu parlais de moi




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> plus une cohorte de pousse mégots envieux qui se tirent la bourre à coup de commentaires poliment fielleux, vous vous fourrez un bon gros pieu non rabotté dans le fion!
> 
> Voilà... Il fallait que ce soit dit, et sans éventuelle ambiguité  aucune...  :love:




Et puis finalement non. Me voila rassuré :love:


----------

